# Should I vapor barrier



## DIesel Jay (Feb 5, 2010)

I am just finishing insulating a 400sqft room with three exterior walls in my old farm house located in norther Illinois. 

Should I use a vapor barrier prior to drywall? If so 2/4/or6 mil?

Thanks in advance, DJ


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Jay, Did you use a faced insulation? If you did --that's enough vapor barrier for this area.

Further north (Canada) a full plastic vapor barrier is expected.

There are a couple of members with more knowledge on this. Code allows faced insulation as a vapor barrier in Kane and DuPage county--not sure about Will county,but I'll bet it's the same.---Mike---


----------



## DIesel Jay (Feb 5, 2010)

Yup, I used faced. I was wondering bout that but the kraft face says on it not to be used as a vapor barrier. I'm gonna guess that Kendall CO is probably similar to DuPage/Kane. 

Thanks for the quick reply. DJ


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are in the boonies--or used to be---


----------



## DIesel Jay (Feb 5, 2010)

In the country and love it ... 135yo farm house. :thumbup: DJ


----------

